# Reaction to CLP and/or use of weapon baths



## nadspa3 (20 Feb 2017)

Hi,
   I am wondering if anyone here had a reaction (allergic or otherwise) to CLP especially from using weapon's baths.  I used weapons baths on course in Gagetown quite frequently and most times we weren't issued any hand protection. My whole arms used to be covered in the stuff.   I have recently come down with a very serious autoimmune disease and I'm wondering if the toxicity of the CLP could have played apart.

Thanks!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Feb 2017)

You took WHMIS training. Before you dunked your hands in an obvious chemical concoction, did you read the MSDS sheet? Did you read what chemicals were involved, the hazards of the substance, first aid and personal protective equipment. They should have been available in the immediate area of use.

Start with the MSDS. Follow this link https://www.safariland.com/products/holsters-and-gear/gun-cleaning-kits-and-components/cleaners-and-solvents/gun-lubricants-and-protectants/clp-cleaner-lubricant-and-preservative-15337.html


----------



## Lightguns (21 Feb 2017)

Used it for everything but sex aid, never, never had a problem.  Love the odor, remains me of good times.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Used it for everything but sex aid, never, never had a problem.  Love the odor, remains me of good times.



I thought it was the equivalent to Channel #5 for men.

Seriously.....Did you not wash after using those weapons baths, to take the CLP off your hands and arms?


----------



## nadspa3 (21 Feb 2017)

Yes Of course I washed it off.  It doesn't change the fact that its toxic and once it is inhaled or penetrates the skin, its in your system.  In rare cases  (1 of 50000 people), it could cause their immune systems to go haywire.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Feb 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I thought it was the equivalent to Channel #5 for men.
> 
> Seriously.....Did you not wash after using those weapons baths, to take the CLP off your hands and arms?



Used it all the time, many years ago. Never washed my hands (or face or clothes etc etc - some habits die hard  )


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Feb 2017)

nadspa3 said:
			
		

> Yes Of course I washed it off.  It doesn't change the fact that its toxic and once it is inhaled or penetrates the skin, its in your system.  *In rare cases  (1 of 50000 people), it could cause their immune systems to go haywire. *



That's interesting. Do you have a source for that?


----------



## Lightguns (22 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> That's interesting. Do you have a source for that?



The link above suggests that it harmful to skin and inhalation in New Zealand only according to the MSDS Aerosol sheet.  The MSDS Liquid sheet says it is harmful only if you drink it.  Stay away from CLP in New Zealand seems to be the take away.


----------



## Words_Twice (22 Feb 2017)

I can think of quite a few toxin vectors the average infantryman endures, hexamine vapours (ration heaters), DEET (bug juice), Chlorhexothane (HC smoke) petroleum esters (vehicle exhaust/tent stove exhaust), oxygen deprivation (Poorly vented vehicles/tents), the myriad of compounds found in projectile propellant gases, long term exposure to food preservatives and additives (rations/foreign food of dubious quality), sub standard drinking water (chemically treated or microbe laden, take your pick...), insect, airborne and waterborne diseases (malaria,yellow fever,cholera,) OR the vaccines to combat them (Anthrax vaccines that allegedly causes Gulf War Syndrome etc). The problem is establishing a clear link between the malady and the suspected cause.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2017)

CLP was Gucci kit stuff for us, we mostly used varsol and motor oil.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2017)

nadspa3 said:
			
		

> In rare cases  (1 of 50000 people), it could cause their immune systems to go haywire.


I'd be curious about your source on this, too -- first time I've heard of CLP causing any kind of long-term problem.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Feb 2017)

I, too, am curious as to your epidemiological claim.  With a cursory search of the literature, I've found two items (there may be more but I'm not going to waste any more time) that specifically mention BreakFree CLP in conjunction with studies of the toxicity of weapons maintenance compounds.

Acute and subacute dermal toxicity of Break-Free CLP: a weapons cleaning and maintenance compound

Hydrocarbon-based weapons maintenance compounds produce evidence of contact hypersensitivity in BALB/c mice.

If there had been a major problem or even a hint that there was an identifiable connection between autoimmune diseases (AID) and CLP (specifically), I would have expected more studies.  As AID covers a wide range of conditions, some that have already been (possibly?) associated with specific environmental factors, IMO it would be a stretch to immediately try and make a case that your AID is somehow related to you cleaning some weapons.   As to how it seems that any concerns have been dealt with, it is noted in the abstract of the second linked item: 





> These findings support the recommendation that persons handling or using weapons maintenance materials should protect their skin from repeated contact by wearing appropriate personal protective equipment.


----------

